

Gadget Rules: A guide for using technology carefully, with intention, for good - futureproof
http://iamfutureproof.com/gadget-rules
Gadget Rules is a growing collection of wisdom about using technology in ways that best serve our bodies, our minds, and each other.<p>Video introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbPVpZowOdY
======
futureproof
Here's a short intro video for the TL;DR crowd:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbPVpZowOdY>

